
JPMorgan Tells Staff: Make It Clear Taiwan Is Part of China - baylearn
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-11/jpmorgan-tells-staff-make-it-clear-taiwan-is-part-of-china
======
anfilt
Sigh, I hate seeing companies capitulate to china.

The communist rebellion/revolution in mainland failed to defeat the remaining
part of the Republic of China. Taiwan flys the same flag. Taiwan even held the
UN sit for china before being voted out in the 70's.

